# 500 Servlet Exception



## gordy2 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have been playing games on king.com for around a year but recently I tried to get to the site but was confronted with the following;

500 Servlet Exception
java.lang.NullPointerException


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Resin 2.1.17 (built Tue Jul 11 09:01:03 PDT 2006) 

I can still access there sister site royalgames.com, but when I try to switch from royal to king I get the same message.

Can anyone help Pleaseee!!!!

thank you 

gordy


----------

